# MS Office 2011 for Mac



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I got my new MacBook Pro with Mountain Lion last week.  I'd used MS Office 2008 on my previous Mac.  Got and updated to 2011 on this one.  I retired from legal secretarial work ten years ago (retired early).  Was using Word extensively there.  I use it plenty for personal docs on my Mac.  Except I find I am forgetting more and more of it.  And now with 2011, it's kinda like starting all over again?  There's something I want to do, but I don't remember what it's called to even search for help with it.  It's regarding toolbars and the buttons / icons that go on them.  Shortcut buttons?  Seems to me it was a word starting with a "C"?  

Is there a site with on-line instructions for MS Word 2011 for Mac?  Help with it?  Is there a print manual for it?  I'm really only concerned with Word, not other applications in Office.  I work a lot with tables in Word.  I never learned Excel.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Perhaps this would help:

http://mac2.microsoft.com/help/office/14/en-us/word/

I didn't know that Office 2011 existed, but I've heard of Office 2013. Most law firms are using 2010 and some of them (where I have done temp work at least) just changed over from 2003 to 2010 last year. Some are still using 2007.

I think 2011 is more of a Mac thing, considering the google search I just did. I have Office 2010 on my windows laptop. It's not working well lately (laptop is 6.5 years old).


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

You could sign up for a free 7 day trial at Lynda.com. They have a 7 hour video course on Word 2011 for Mac, and an hour on migrating from Word 2008 to 2011. Their stuff is usually excellent, and even a paid subscription is a steal for the quantity of content they offer (but you can watch a lot in 7 days!)


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I didn't know that Office 2011 existed, but I've heard of Office 2013. Most law firms are using 2010 and some of them (where I have done temp work at least) just changed over from 2003 to 2010 last year. Some are still using 2007.
> 
> I think 2011 is more of a Mac thing, considering the google search I just did. I have Office 2010 on my windows laptop. It's not working well lately (laptop is 6.5 years old).


Yes, Office for Mac usually follows Office for Windows, and tends to be versioned in the following year as well:

2000 for Windows, 2001 for Mac
2003 for Windows, 2004 for Mac
2007 for Windows, 2008 for Mac
2010 for Windows, 2011 for Mac
2013 for Windows.....

The next version of office for Mac will very likely be 2014, though it hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't offer too much help with MS Office / Word in the Apple Store.  Someone there told me that my Word 2008 docs would automatically upgrade to 2011.  They did.  Now having looked at Word 2011 closer on my Mac, I find it easier to use than 2008.   Although one thing I liked, though not necessary, with regards to fonts in 2008 is not there in 2011 -- small caps.  If you really want small caps, you have to manually reduce size of all but first letter in a word -- or enlarge first letter.


----------

